# Pups 3 1/2 weeks old



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Here they all are!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww so gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

They are turning into cheeky little monkeys now, lol!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww absolutely beautiful - I so want that one 3rd from bottom :001_wub:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

They all look adorable . :001_wub:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww absolutely beautiful - I so want that one 3rd from bottom :001_wub:


Thats green girl and a contender for Andrea to keep, lol!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Thats green girl and a contender for Andrea to keep, lol!!


Oh no:cryin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Oh no:cryin:


LOL!! now now dear, dont get too upset!!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous,I wouldn't want to part with any of them


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> They are gorgeous,I wouldn't want to part with any of them


LOL! Keeping all ten would be a tad impractical!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Awww absolutely beautiful - I so want that one 3rd from bottom :001_wub:


I want them all....


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> I want them all....


pLenty left to choose from..............


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Thats green girl and a contender for Andrea to keep, lol!!


aye either green or yellow, not sure yet, they r changing all the time, I luv the chunky monkeys


----------

